# Protein skimmer advice



## Englishfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I have started a new 90 gallon reef tank with a 30 gallon sump refugium .
I have had sand rock and water cycling for 3 weeks now and am trying to go slow and wait to add anything before I get a protein skimmer. I'm hoping someone could give m advice on which one is the best to use and if anyone has a used one I could buy?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I own a bubbles Magnus and I like it


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I had a Vertex Omega 150 in my 90g set up and it worked very well.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It depends a lot on your expected bioload, what types of corals you plan to keep and your budget.

For instance, the Vertex Alpha Cones or Omegas have been very popular the last couple of years for their efficiency but they are a bit more pricey due to the quality of materials & pump.

Generally, look for one rated slightly greater volume than your own.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Own a vertex omega on my 75 20 gal sump works amazingly!!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya I've been researching this pretty extensively lately and it seems that the Vertex Alpha and Omega skimmers come very highly recommended. The general consensus seems to be that they're worth the money and also that the skimmer is one piece of equipment that you want to invest in.


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

For reliability, noise, size, and output tunze has destroyed them all.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Bubble King or vertex has tunze beet! My opinion


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Tunze makes really good products, except for their underpowered skimmers IME

Vertex (German) have built up a good rep for being good bang-for-the-buck skimmers, as in you get what you pay for.

Bubble Magus sell some good skimmers at decent prices, less costly than Vertex, but its Chinese-made brand versus European-made.


----------



## Restless10101 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a SWC (Salt Water Connection) 160 in my 90 gallon, and I am quite happy with it. It has it's little quirks and not as quiet as the Vertex counterpart. But it is a good solid skimmer and usually much cheaper.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

+1 on the vertex omega 150


----------

